# Darling Nikki



## TBL021 (Oct 24, 2011)

I created a profile on this forum back in October of 2011 when I brought Nikki home. Since then I have never posted here again for no particular reason. 

Nikki was given to me from a co-worker who at the time had 3 boys, 2 dosg & a very busy home. Nikki was believed to be 3 years old, she was all black. She fit in perfectly with me as I could give her all the love and attention she needed. She was very attentive, social, friendly & great with small children. 

Last year me & my fiancee had a wild ride with Cushions disease which turned into Addison's disease with her 12 year old dachshund. If you would have told me last year that Nikki would not be around and Jackie would be fine, I would think your crazy. 

In my 8 years with Nikki, I went thought a lot of changes in my life. Learning my pathway in my career, finding the love of my life, buying a home together, loosing my other & having a 2 dog pack together. All of us together as a family. 

What turned into a vet visit for a tapeworm last week revealed a mass on Nikki's liver that up her follow-up days later would result in her never coming home again. Her death was so sudden and quick. 2 days prior we have a party at the house and she was just as social as always with everyone. Her liver cancer totally blindsided us. 

I am saddened, lonely, and feel like there was nothing I could do. To which, I accept and understand that she is no longer in pain. I miss her dearly, but I also feel happy that she lived a fast ride until the end. I did not watch her deteriorate and fall apart over time. I am so happy to have had you, thank you for being by my side, being loyal and always under my foot. I am sorry, I didn't find out sooner. 

You slipped from my hands under the best care possible. I was by your side just like you did for me for so many years. I was the last thing you saw before passing on, feeling at ease I hope for something out of my control. 

In the days that passed, we have cried, laughed and shared stories. People have called, stopped by and have expressed their love and missing you as well. 

I love you and miss you G'mork.


----------



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful dog


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She was gorgeous. I'm so sorry for your unexpected loss. It is always heartbreaking.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Such a sweet girl. Thank you for the tribute. These always make me cry. RIP Nikki


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful girl; sounds like she had a wonderful life with you. Hold onto those memories. My condolences.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog! Heartfelt condolences, losing them quickly is both a shock and a sort of blessing. RIP Nikki!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, such an important part of our lives. What an amazingly beautiful girl. Peace be with you.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice tribute to your pretty girl. Rest in peace Nikki, peace to you.


----------

